# "Later" as an adjective



## KnightMove

How would you translate the adjective "later" in Portuguese? Like "Bill Clinton, the later President of the USA, said in 1985..."


----------



## Outsider

KnightMove said:


> How would you translate the adjective "later" in Portuguese? Like "Bill Clinton, the later President of the USA, said in 1985..."


 That doesn't sound quite right in English. Could you please rephrase it? Do you mean "previous president", "former president"...?


----------



## KnightMove

No... on the contrary, "subsequent president". But I believe this is a usual expression in English?!


----------



## Joca

KnightMove said:


> No... on the contrary, "subsequent president". But I believe this is a usual expression in English?!


 
Well, I seem to agree with Outsider. I have never heard/read of a "later" President. You could say, however: the late President, which means the former President. I don't think "late" and "subsequent" are interchangeable.

Now, doesn't subsequent mean "following" or "next"? In that case, I'd say the following President rather than the subsequent P.

In Portuguese, maybe "o Presidente seguinte" or "o Presidente subseqüente"?

JC


----------



## Vanda

"Bill Clinton, the _latter _President of the USA, said in 1985..."
It may be:
Bill Clinton, o penúltimo / o anterior presidente dos USA, ...
Or ...
Bill Clinton, o último presidente dos USA, .. (in this case the person you are talking to knows that he was the last before the present one).

I think you meant latter, right?


----------



## KnightMove

http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q="the+later+president"&meta=

http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q="the+later+king"&meta=

http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q="the+later+pope"&meta=


----------



## souquemsabess

KnightMove said:


> http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q="the+later+president"&meta=
> 
> http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q="the+later+king"&meta=
> 
> http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q="the+later+pope"&meta=


 
Eu apostaria no termo "recente"


----------



## Outsider

I see the word "later" be used in two different senses in those links:

1) The one who was previously...

2) The one who would become...​Which one are you looking for, KnightMove?


----------



## KnightMove

I'm looking for 2).


----------



## Outsider

Thank you for the clarification. I see now from the example in your original post that this is the only meaning which made sense, but as you see I was not the only one who had trouble understanding. 

You can say _o futuro presidente Clinton_.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I see now from the example in your original post that this is the only meaning which made sense, but as you see I was not the only one who had trouble understanding.
> 
> You can say _o futuro presidente Clinton_.


 
Good job, Outsider. But maybe you could add: "... o então futuro Presidente Clinton..."

JC


----------



## KnightMove

I believe that Outsider is right.

Thus, would "naquela época futuro carro de reconhecimento" be correct Portuguese for an at the specific time future reconnaissance vehice?


----------



## Outsider

Maybe. I'm a bit uneasy about that expression because I'm not completely sure what you wish to say with it. Can you give more context, or an explanation?


----------



## KnightMove

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_II - Image comment on the Panzer II L. The L was a reconnaissance tank built later in the war, when the "normal" Panzer II was already out of service.


----------



## Outsider

The translation they have is not very good. Better ones would be _carro de reconhecimento posterior_, _carro de reconhecimento mais tardio_, or, probably the best: just _modelo posterior_ or _modelo mais avançado_.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Joca said:


> the late President, which means the former President.


----------



## KnightMove

Outsider said:


> The translation they have is not very good. Better ones would be _carro de reconhecimento posterior_, _carro de reconhecimento mais tardio_, or, probably the best: just _modelo posterior_ or _modelo mais avançado_.


 
It's me who wrote that. I was aware that it would not be correct Portuguese, but I expected to be understood and that someone would correct it, which wasn't the case (that's the reason I started this thread). The content however is important. The II L was a reconnaisance vehicle, not a battle tank like the former versions, and as you can see, it did not have too much in common with them. So your first suggestion might be the best.


----------



## Joca

KnightMove said:


> How would you translate the adjective "later" in Portuguese? Like "Bill Clinton, the later President of the USA, said in 1985..."


 
Ok, I was a bit confused, but I think I can see more clearly now .

I would say in this case, dropping the definite article (we don't need it in Portuguese here):

"Bill Clinton, futuro Presidente dos EUA, disse em 1985... "

Or in another version:

"Bill Clinton, mais tarde Presidente dos EUA, disse..."

Hope this helps.

JC


----------

